# Found in Garden - NT Top End



## Stuart (Jul 26, 2013)

Got called to remove this guy threatening the sanity of a quiet street by plotting to kill the owners dogs and then taking on the families in the street. I have an inkling of what it may be but to break a trend of mis-identifications, could I have some practiced opinions as to what it may be?


----------



## Firepac (Jul 26, 2013)

Looks to me to be Orange Naped snake


----------



## butters (Jul 26, 2013)

Yep orange naped snake- Furina's ornata


----------



## butters (Jul 26, 2013)

Damn predict text

Furina ornata


----------



## Lawra (Jul 26, 2013)

So pretty! If only it wasn't venomous.


----------



## Stuart (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks Guys, I thought as much. Up here the locals refer to them as moon snakes, Im still trying to find out why but I presume its due to the crescent shape of colour across the "neck".

Placid little guy who wasn't shy about having a pinkie tail before release tomorrow.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jul 28, 2013)

It's not a shame it's venomous, Furina are not dangerous 
they don't even try to bite either


----------



## Darwin-boy (Aug 5, 2013)

beautiful moon snake mate! i dream of owning one someday soon  lol p.s ive only ever known them as a moon snake :S


----------



## butters (Aug 5, 2013)

It looks like its only a baby too. 

Snakepimp is right as a general rule they really do not try to bite. I have 2 originally wild caught under permit from the NT and whilst they will try to head butt you I have never seen them open their mouths.

Only venomous elapid I would consider free handling.


----------



## Stuart (Aug 5, 2013)

I won't share the photos but yes he was very pleasant to handle and did not do anything remotely aggressive the whole time I had him. Definitely one of the easiest relocations I've done. 

You are correct too butters, he was only around 20cm long.


----------

